# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الخميس 13 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير


حالة الطقس لهذا اليوم ..


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الخميس 13\2\1431  الموافق 28/01/2010

يطرأ ارتفاع في درجات الحرارة على معظم مناطق  المملكة  ماعدا المناطق الشرقية ويكون الارتفاع ملموسا على غرب وشمال غرب المملكة  يصحب ذلك نشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرة للاتربة والغبار مما يحد من مدى الرؤية  الافقية الى اقل من ثلاث كيلو مترات (3 كم ) خاصة على شمال غرب المملكة وتظهر  تشكيلات من السحب اغلبها متوسطة الارتفاع على مناطق جنوب غرب وغرب المملكة قد  تتخللها سحب ركامية رعدية خاصة على مرتفعات ابها ولا يستبعد تكون الضباب على الجزء  الجنوبي للبحر الاحمر وخاصة المناطق الساحلية منها خلال ساعات الصباح الباكر .

البحر الأحمر :

الرياح السطحية: جنوبية غربية الى غربية بسرعة 15 – 35  كم/ساعة .
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية الى شمالية بسرعة 15- 42  كم/ساعة .
 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر الى متر ونصف .
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.

 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 7 و42 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره  /  11 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه /  57 %

سرعة الرياح /  4 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه /  16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأرصاد : رياح على الشرقية والحرارة تنخفض إلى 9 ليلا 





توقعت الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة في تقرير لها عن حالة  الطقس اليوم أن تتأثر الرؤية الأفقية بالعوالق والأتربة المثارة على الأجزاء  الجنوبية للمنطقة الشرقية ومنطقة الرياض حتى وادي الدواسر، تمتد لتشمل منطقة  المدينة المنورة والمناطق الساحلية لشمال البحر الأحمر بما فيها ينبع  والوجه.
كما توقعت أن تكون السماء غائمة جزئياً تتخللها سحب ركامية على مرتفعات  عسير مع فرصة لتكون الضباب في ساعات الليل المتأخرة والصباح الباكر على أجزاء من  تلك المناطق.
وبينت الرئاسة أن الرياح السطحية على البحر الأحمر ستكون شمالية  غربية بسرعة 15 إلى 35 كيلو في الساعة على الجزأين الشمالي والأوسط، في حين تتحول  تدريجياً الى جنوبية غربية إلى غربية على الجزء الجنوبي، وارتفاع الموج من متر إلى  متر ونصف المتر، وحالة البحر خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.
كما بينت أن الرياح السطحية  على الخليج العربي ستكون شمالية غربية إلى شمالية بسرعة 15 إلى 38 كيلو في الساعة،  في حين تصل سرعتها نهاراً إلى أكثر من 45 كيلو في الساعة، وارتفاع الموج من نصف متر  إلى متر ونصف المتر، وحالة البحر متوسط الموج. وقال تقرير الارصاد : إن درجات  الحرار ة في المنطقة الشرقية سينخفض على نحو ملحوظ، حيث تبلغ درجات الحرارة في  الدمام ليلا 9 درجات، ومثلها في الظهران وفي الجبيل 8 درجات. أما في حفر الباطن  فتصل الى 6 درجات والقطيف والاحساء 10 درجات، محذرة من ارتداء الملابس الخفيفة ليلا  بسبب شدة البرودة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الخادمة المغتصبة بالقطيف تروي تفاصيل اللحظات العصيبة

ليني: الجناة خطفوني من المنزل « عنوة » وتناوبوا اغتصابي بلارحمة

جذبونى من شعري وأمروني بخفض رأسي خشية افتضاح أمرهم





كشـفت الخادمـة الاندونيسيـة « لينـي » 21 عـاما والتـى تعرضت  للاغتصاب بعد قدومها إلى المملكة بـ 9 أيام فقط على يد 8 شباب بمحافظة القطيف عن  عدم رغبتها فى مغادرة المملكة بعد الحادث البشع الذي تعرضت له, مؤكدة أن ما دعاها  لاتخاذ قرارها هو الاهتمام البالغ الذي لقته من الأسرة التى تعمل لديها ومن الجهات  الأمنية الذين يكثفون جهودهم للتوصل للجناة .. «اليوم» التقت الضحية في منزل كفيلها  بحي المزروع بالقطيف لتروي لحظات الرعب وتفاصيل أصعب لحظات مرت في حياتها. شاب ملثم  بدأت «ليني» سرد قصتها بدموع سالت على وجنتيها وقالت: كان عقارب الساعة تشير إلى  العاشرة مساء عندما كنت أدخل مواد غذائية جلبها سائق الأسرة وبعد لحظات قليلة سمعت  طرقات خفيفة على الباب فاتجهت لاستطلاع الامر وفوجئت بشاب «ملثم» ينقض علي ويخرجني  بكل قوة ويقذفني لشخص آخر كان قريبا منه. سيارة مظللة وفى لمح البصر تم إدخالي  سيارة كانت قريبة من باب المنزل وجذبونى من شعري وأمروني بخفض رأسي حتى لا يراني  احد بالطريق, مشيرة إلى أن السيارة كانت مظللة وبداخلها 5 أشخاص جميعهم ملثمون.  وذكرت أن الفترة بين إركابها السيارة من أمام منزل كفيلها والوصول لموقع الجريمة لم  يتجاوز 10 دقائق, مبينة أنهم كانوا يقودون السيارة بسرعة كبيرة في شارع زراعي غير  معبد وكثير المطبات. مكان مجهول وتوقفت «ليني» عن الكلام لبرهة وأشارت إلى خادمة  أخرى تقوم بترجمة حديثها تطلب منها إمهالها وقتا لالتقاط أنفاسها، ثم عاودت حديثها  قائلة: بعد أن وصلت السيارة للمكان المجهول كان بانتظارهم 3 أشخاص آخرين وتم إدخالي  غرفة وضربوني بالأيدي وهددونى بالسلاح الأبيض في حالة عدم تنفيذي مآربهم الدنيئة  وتناوب المجرمون على اغتصابي رغم صراخي ونداءات الاستعطاف التى وجهتها لهم ولكنهم  تجاهلوا كل ذلك ووضعوا السكين على عنقي وصوروني عارية بالجوال وعرضوا على أموالا  بعد ارتكابهم فعلتهم البشعة.
ملابس رياضية
وأكدت المجني عليها أن أعمار  المتهمين تتراوح ما بين 15 إلى 25 عاما ويرتدون ملابس رياضية «البنطلون» عقب ذلك  أخذوني إلى منطقة قريبة من المستشفى وألقوني فيها وأنا ارتجف فما كان مني إلا  الاستنجاد بامرأتين كانتا بالموقع.. وبادرتا إلى الاتصال بالأجهزة الأمنية عن طريق  أقاربهما وبعدها تم نقلي الى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج.
بحث مكثف
وتواصل الجهات  الأمنية تكثيف بحثها عن المتهمين في أكثر من 4 مناطق يتوقع تواجدهم فيها، كما تم  التحقيق مع الضحية وعرض بعض صور أصحاب السوابق عليها للتعرف على أحدهم. فيما وجهت  الأسرة التى تعمل الخادمة لديها الشكر للأجهزة الأمنية على تحركها السريع في القضية  وتكثيفها الجهود وجمع الأدلة والمعلومات للوصول للجناة، واعربت عن أملها فى القبض  عليهم في أسرع وقت وتقديمهم إلى العدالة وتطبيق أقصى عقوبة عليهم نظير ما اقترفوه  من جريمة مقززة.
جريمة منظمة
وكان عدد كبير من المطلعين على الخبر قد أبدوا  تعاطفهم الكبير مع الخادمة التي مرت بلحظات عصيبة بين أيدي المجرمين الذين لم يضعوا  أي اعتبارات وراحوا ينفذون جريمتهم بأي وسيلة كانت حتى لو كانت القتل بعد أن قست  قلوبهم وأقدموا على اختطافها فى جريمة منظمة من داخل بيت كفيلها بكل جرأة. وتمنوا  التوفيق لأجهزة الأمن بمحافظة القطيف فى الإيقاع بالمفسدين لينال كل ذي حق حقه  ويرتدع من تسول له نفسه العبث بأعراض الآمنين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تحول إلى بيئة خصبة لتكاثر البعوض والحشرات

مصرف الأمطار بؤرة تلوث تتربص بـ «عروبة» صفوى





تحول مصرف الأمطار بحي العروبة بصفوى إلى «بؤرة» تلوث خطيرة بسبب  تراكم المياه والأوساخ والقاذورات والأعشاب البرية على كامل مساحته التى تزيد عن 2  كيلو متر مما جعله بيئة خصبة لتجمع البعوض والحشرات وأنواع مختلفة من القوارض وهو  ما سبب متاعب كبيرة لسكان الحي.
حشائش البرية
ويقول حسن الداوود إن هذا  المصرف أعطى الحي منظراً جمالياً بأشجاره المتنوعة وخضرته الدائمة ولكنه يشكو قلة  الاهتمام من قبل المسئولين نظرا لحاجته للتنظيف المستمر بواقع مرتين إلى ثلاث مرات  سنويا على أقل تقدير وخاصة قبل موسم الأمطار الذي تنتشر فيه الأمراض خاصة انه يقع  على شارع الزبير بن العوام الرئيسي داخل الحي المكتظ بالمنازل والأطفال والمارة في  كل وقت.. ولكن بسبب إهمال تنظيفه فقد بريقه وتجمعت القاذورات والأوساخ بداخله  وانقلب المنظر الجمالي إلى غير حضاري تماما.
قوارض وحشرات
ويوضح علي الصادق  أن الحشائش هيأت البيئة المناسبة لتجمع القوارض والحشرات المختلفة في المصرف خاصة  في فصل الشتاء وطالب بسرعة مكافحتها من خلال رش المبيدات الحشرية والتنظيف الدائم  ووضع السموم للقضاء على الآفات المتواجدة بالمصرف الذي يبلغ طوله أكثر من 2 كيلو  متر ويمتد بطول حي العروبة من الشمال والغرب والجنوب بين كل من الحجرية والهلالية  بحي العروبة اللذين يضمان أكثر من 500 منزل. 
مياه راكدة
ويشير محمد المرهون  إلى تواجد المياه المتعفنة في المصرف على مدار العام دون استثناء .. فتراها صيفاً  وشتاءً مما ساهم بتواجد مشاكل عديدة للمصرف ابرزها الروائح الكريهة والمياه الراكدة  ويضيف أن روافد ومصائد المياه التي تجمع المياه أصبحت مغلقة بالحشائش البرية  والأوساخ مما أسهم فى زيادة تجمع المياه ثم ركودها حتى عند مداخل المصرف, ودعا  المسئولين للاهتمام بالمصرف الذي كان خاضعاً لإشراف شركة أرامكو ثم سلم  للبلدية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

13مليون ريال لتطويره

التكييف «يعصف» بمركزي القطيف ومرضى يجلبون مراوح لغرفهم





لا تزال مشكلة التكييف بمستشفى القطيف المركزي حديث مراجعي  المستشفى الذي يخضع حاليا لعمليات تطوير تبلغ كلفتها 13مليون ريال تشمل بعض الأقسام  وإنشاء قسم إسعاف وغيرها من التطويرات.
وكانت المديرية العامة للشؤون الصحية  بالمنطقة الشرقية قد خصصت 6 ملايين ريال لعملية إحلال التكييف وتطوير إسعاف مستشفى  القطيف المركزي وتشكيل لجنة للاطلاع على مشكلة أعطال التكييف بمستشفى القطيف  المركزي والتوجيه باعتماد المبالغ المطلوبة لعملية الإحلال وتخصيص مليون ريال  للمرحلة الأولى. 
وشهد وضع التكييف بالمستشفى تحسنا ملحوظا منذ بدء أعمال  الصيانة إلا أنه سرعان ما انتكس,وأرجع مصدر ارتفاع الحرارة بالمستشفى على الرغم من  برودة الجو الخارجي إلى أنه تجري حاليا عملية تبديل لخطوط التكييف من قبل الشركة  المتعهدة بالتطوير التي مر على بدئها العمل قرابة الأسبوعين، مشيرا إلى أن مدة  عملية التبديل تستغرق شهرا. ومشكلة التكييف في المستشفى التي تتكرر كل عام مع حلول  فصل الصيف جاءت السنة قبل موعدها المحدد وازدادت في بعض الأقسام المهمة مثل النساء  والولادة وغرف العمليات مما اضطر بعض المرضى لجلب مراوح هوائية لغرف التنويم أمام  مرأى ومسمع من كوادر المستشفى.
واشار مراجعون الى ان العديد من العمليات  الضرورية تم إلغاؤها مما دفع مرضى إلى إجرائها على نفقتهم في مستشفيات  خاصة.
ويقول أحد المواطنين ـ فضل عدم ذكر اسمه ـ إن زوجته لم تستطع تحمل حرارة  غرفة ما بعد الولادة واضطررنا إلى جلب مكيف صحراوي مؤقت على حسابنا الخاص.
ويضيف  آخر يزور طفله المنوم بقسم الباطنية ان هواء الغرفة حار للغاية بسبب سوء التكييف  مما يضاعف من مشكلة ابنه المرضية.ويقول محمد المرزوق : إن المرضى يشتكون من سوء  التكييف مما يضاعف من معاناتهم, ولا يستطيعون معها التنفس في بعض الأحيان خصوصا لدى  المرضى الذين يشكون من أمرض صدرية وتنفسية.
وبين مواطن أن كثيرا من أقسام  المستشفى تعاني ذات المشكلة.

اتخيل مريض رايح المستشفى وعامل حسابه حاط في السياره مروحه

وأول ما يقولوله تنويم يقول لحظه بروح اجيب المروحه   :lol: 
فشلتو العالم يا......

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لص يسرق «أصابع» شاب بصفوى 



في حادث مروع أدى انقلاب شاب يقود دراجة نارية الى فقدان جزء من  قدمه اليمنى ،ويبلغ الشاب من العمر 18 عاما ، يذكر ان الحادث وقع يوم أمس بسيارة في  التقاطع الواقع على شارع البيروني بصفوى والذي نتج عنه كسور و كدمات متفرقة وفقدان  جزء من قدم الشاب وقطع 4 أصابع من قدمه . 
وأوضح علي خليفة بوعبدي عم الشاب ان  الحادث وقع الساعة 10 مساءً تقريباً ،حيث اصطدم أبن أخي بدراجته في الشارع العام  بسيارة في التقاطع بشارع البيروني بالقرب من مدرسة صفوى الثانوية ليتم نقله الى  مستشفى صفوى العام ومن ثم حوّل لمستشفى القطيف المركزي ،والغريب في الأمر أن  الدراجة النارية من نوع سبورت حجم 100 قد اختفت من موقعها التي استقرت فيه بعد  الحادث ،حيث كنا منشغلين بالطرف الآخر وهي السيارة التي تضررت في مؤخرتها بسبب  الاصطدام والتي ابتعدت عدة أمتار عن موقع الحدث الذي وقع فيه الحادث ولم يعثر على  اي أثر له ،وأكد المتواجدون بالموقع انه سرق اثناء انشغالنا بالشاب وسائق السيارة .  وأكد بوعبدي بعد نقل الشاب للمستشفى والكشف عليه تبين أنه مصاب بكسور في فخذه وعدة  كدمات في جسمه كما أنه فقد بعض أطراف قدمه حتى أننا بحثنا عن أصابع القدم حتى يحاول  الطبيب من تركيبها مرة اخرى بقدم الشاب في موقع الحدث ولم نجدها ومن الممكن قد علقت  في الدراجة النارية لتكون من نصيب من سرق الدراجة النارية من موقعها .


 :huh:  الناس  في المصيبه تذكر بها وترجع له 

وهذيلي همهم السرقه



حسبي الله عليهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ممرضات المستشفى يتعرضن للإهانة والضرب بين الحين والآخر

اتهامات وتراشق بالألفاظ بين مواطن والطاقم التمريضي بمستشفى صفوى


اقتحم الضجيج والصراخ غرف المرضى والمنومين حيث تعالت الأصوات  والتشنجات بين أحد اولياء الامور بقسم الطوارئ والطاقم التمريضي, وتعود أحداث  الواقعه عندما حضر أحد أولياء الأمور بطفل مصاب يبلغ من العمر 5 أعوام لطوارئ صفوى  ليتم استقباله ويتم تشخيص الحالة حيث وُجد جرح سطحي بإبهام قدمه اليسرى وأثناء  متابعة الحالة تدخل ولي الامر في عمل الأطباء مما ادى الى استيائهم من تدخلاته  الفضولية في عملهم, والتي جعلتهم يردون بالتالي عليه ونصحوه بالجلوس بعيدا وتركهم  يتابعون حالة الطفل إلا انه رفض واستمر في تدخله, وتضاربت الأقوال بينه وبين  الاطباء واخذت الاصوات تتعالى برفع الاصوات واخذ يراشقهم بالالفاظ الخارجة وغير  المقبولة في حرم المستشفى وعلى مسمع من المرضى والمراجعين.
ويقول ولي الأمر محمد  راشد الخالدي بعد قدومي بالطفل وهو مجروح تم استقبالي بأحسن حال ولكن ما تعجبت منه  هو وضع البنج المخدر الموضعي على الجرح والبدء مباشرة في خياطة الجرح وكان الطفل  يتألم وطلبت من الطبيب التوقف فقال لي من فضلك لا تتدخل في عملي وانا طبيب وعلى  درايه بمثل هذه الجروح وكيفية علاجها وقمت بسؤال طبيب آخر في المستشفى عن وضعية  البنج وأفاد بأن ننتظر بضع دقائق ثم نبدأ الخياطة وقامت إحدى الممرضات بالصراخ على  الطفل أيضاً كما أن هناك من تلفظ علي بكلام غير مقبول وأنا رفعت خطابا للمستشفى  وخطابا للمديرية وكذلك للوزارة حول هذا الحادث.
فيما اكد مسئولون في طوارئ  مستشفى صفوى أن المراجع قد حضر المستشفى الساعة 4:22 دقيقة بطفل يحمل رقم ملف 10038  بصحبة عمه إثر اصابته بجرح سطحي بإبهام رجله اليسرى, واستقبل الطفل بأحسن حال وعند  التخدير والبدء بخياطة الجرح صرخ عمه على الطبيب بقوله انتظر حتى يتخدر الطفل ليبدأ  المراجع بالترشق بالكلام على الجميع حيث اتهم المستشفى بانها « زريبة », وأخذ يراشق  الطاقم بأكمله من اطباء وممرضين بألفاظ خارجة وتعالت صرخاته في حرم المستشفى وتم  بعد ذلك إبلاغ الشرطة من قبل المستشفى وحضر رجال الأمن وقاموا بالتعرف على  الموقف.
والجدير بالذكر أن الطاقم التمريضي من النساء بطوارئ مستشفى صفوى يتلقى  العديد من الاهانات والالفاظ وتعرض قبل فترة للضرب من قبل مراجعي الليل حيث تلقت  الممرضات الضرب من أحد المصاحبين للمرضى وتسبب لهم في حدوث إصابات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صيادو أسماك الشرقية يختارون أعضاء جمعيتهم الجدد





اجتمع المساهمون في جمعية صيادي الأسماك بالشرقية والبالغ عددهم  221 مساهماً لاختيار أعضاء جمعية صيادي الاسماك بالشرقية وذلك بنادي الصفا الرياضي  بصفوى وقد بدأ انعقاد الجمعية بالقرآن الكريم ومن ثم كلمة لرئيس مجلس الإدارة  السابق حسن حبيب آل إسعيد ثم وضح في كلمته منجزات الجمعية خلال السنوات الثلاث  الماضية وقال : إن هم الجمعية هو إنشاء موقع للجمعية وإقامة مصنع ثلج وورش لإصلاح  القوارب ومنع الردم الذي يعتبر القضية الأولى للجمعية وبين أن الجمعية أرسلت 169  خطابا بخصوص المحافظة على السواحل ومنع الردم وقد أوضح مندوب الشئون الاجتماعية  ناصر علي العلي بعض اللوائح التي تم تبديلها حيث قال : إن أبرز ما تم تغييره هو أن  الجمعية يمكن أن تعقد بحضور ربع المساهمين بدلا من نصفهم كما تم تغيير أن المجلس  ينتخب لمدة 4 سنوات ويكون منتخبا بالكامل. كما لفت العلي الى أنه يمكن أن يكون  التصويت بالإنابة كما بين أن للجمعية الحق برفع عدد أعضائها وذلك حسب الحاجة كما  أشار الى انه يمكن للمساهم أن يرشح أكثر من 1 فيمكن أن يرشح على حسب الأعضاء  المنتخبين .
ثم عرض برنامج (بور بوينت) وضح فيه ميزانية الجمعية في المجلس  الحالي من عام 1427هـ إلى عام 1430هـ .
وقد كانت هناك مداخلات ومطالب وتركزت  أسئلة المداخلات على إصدار كتيب عن الجمعية والمطالبة بزيارة الجمعية للجمعيات في  الدول المجاورة في الخليج وحل قضايا الصيادين الكثيرة والمتعثرة .
ثم جاءت عملية  الفرز والترشيح لأعضاء مجلس إدارة الجمعية على النحو الآتي .. حسن حبيب آل إسعيد  رئيسا للجمعية وجعفر أحمد الصفواني نائب الرئيس وداوود سلمان آل إسعيد عضوا للجمعية  وأحمد حسن الفريد اللجنة المالية وزكي حسن السعيد أمينا للسر أما الاحتياطيان فهما  علي سلمان لا جامي وحبيب حبيب آل إسعيد .
كما تم اختيار لجنة اقتصادية وهؤلاء من  خارج الأعضاء وهم .. يوسف المهدي وعضو المجلس البلدي علي عبدالله الحي كما تم  اختيار لجنة استشارية وأيضاً تعتبر خارج العضوية وهم .. كميل البراهيم وعادل  المتروك . وقد أوضح رئيس الجمعية الجديد حسن حبيب آل إسعيد أنه سوف تكون هناك  اكتتابات للجمعية وسوف توضع الآلية خلال الأسابيع الثلاثة القادمة . 
والجدير  بالذكر أن الجمعية تأسست عام 1391هـ وقد وقع بيانها التأسيسي اثنان وعشرون صياداً  من أهالي صفوى وتشمل منطقة عملها مدينة صفوى وأنحاء المملكة وهي تعتبر الأولى على  المملكة وأقفلت هذه الجمعية في تاريخ 1417هـ وذلك لبعض الظروف التي أحاطت بها وقد  عاودت الرجوع بعد 10 سنوات من إغلاقها . والذي حدد فيها انتخاب 5 أعضاء لمدة 3  سنوات وذلك في عام 1427هـ اما غرض تأسيسها حسب البيان التأسيسي فهو .. تسويق أسماك  الصيادين الأعضاء وفتح مراكز بيع الأسماك بالمفرق بأنحاء المملكة وتحسين أوضاع  الصيادين وعلاج مشاكلهم وإدخال وسائل الصيد الحديثة .
وتعتبر الجمعية التعاونية  لصيادي الأسماك بصفوى هي الوحيدة في المنطقة الشرقية وتوجد جمعيتان فقط من هذا  النوع في المملكة الأولى في مدينة جدة بمنطقة مكة المكرمة والأخرى في مدينة ينبع  بمنطقة تبوك .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«دروس إبداعية في السبورة التفاعلية» بالابتدائية السابعة بالقطيف





اقامت الابتدائية السابعة بالقطيف امس الاول مهرجانا لافتتاح  السبورة التفاعلية تحت شعار (دروس إبداعية بالسبورة التفاعلية) وقالت مديرة المدرسة  ابتسام خالد الحزيم ان السبورة التفاعلية هي طريقة حديثة ومبتكرة اثبتت نجاحها في  توصيل المعلومة الى الطالبات بطريقة سلسة ومحببة الى نفوسهن. وكان المهرجان قد بدأ  باستقبال الحاضرات ثم تم عمل عروض ترحيبية باستخدام السبورة التفاعلية ثم قصيدة  ترحيبية للطالبة ياسمين الغراب. تلتها كلمة ترحيبية لمديرة المدرسة ودعوتهن لحضور  الدروس التطبيقية لكل من المعلمات شعاع العتيبي وشيخة ربيعان واميرة الهجهوج ونبيلة  الشيوخ وسهى ابو عزيز وازهار الجشي وعبير القويز وسوسن الشاعر وباسمة المسلم  ومعصومة الفلفل وزينب عبدرب النبي وقد قامت اللجنة المنظمة بتوجيه الزائرات الى  الفصول الدراسية واعطائهن نبذة عن السبورة التفاعلية وعملن جولة استطلاعية عن سير  الدروس الابداعية التطبيقية ومن ثم الاطلاع على معرض الانشطة الاثرائية لطالبات  المشروع الشامل لتطوير المناهج ومن ثم بدأ في قاعة النشاط بالمدرسة البرنامج المعد  بكلمات لمعلمات المدرسة المشاركات بالمشروع وتم توزيع حقائب تذكارية من قبل مديرة  المدرسة للحاضرات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تركيب أدوات الترشيد في 1300 مبنى

كشف التسربات غير الظاهرة في شبكات مياه الشرقية


تنفذ المديرية العامة للمياه بالمنطقة الشرقية حاليا برنامجاً لكشف التسربات غير  الظاهرة في شبكات المياه بالمنطقة الشرقية وذلك لتقليل نسبة الفاقد منها والحفاظ  على هذه الثروة الغالية, حيث قامت المديرية بطرح خمس مراحل من هذا البرنامج بعقود  تم الانتهاء من مرحلتين منها بمبلغ إجمالي يصل إلى 70 مليون ريال ويجري العمل  حالياً في مرحلتين أخريين بإجمالي 85 مليون ريال فيما تمت ترسية المرحلة الخامسة من  البرنامج بمبلغ 52 مليون ريال.
ومن جانب آخر , أنهت المديرية أعمال العقد الخاص  بتركيب أدوات الترشيد بكافة الأجهزة الحكومية والمساجد بمدينتي الدمام والخبر والتي  يتجاوز عددها أكثر من 1300 مبنى تم مباشرة تركيب الأدوات بها ضمن حملة الترشيد  الوطنية لاستهلاك المياه.
وأوضح مدير عام المياه بالمنطقة الشرقية المهندس أحمد  بن عبدالرحمن البسام أنه تم تركيب (27,458) قطعة مرشدة للمغاسل والشطافات لنحو  (600) جهاز حكومي وأكثر من (780) مسجداً بمدينة الدمام والخبر على مدى خمسة أشهر،  حيث ستحقق بإذن الله نسب وفر في الاستهلاك تتراوح بين 30-40% من إجمالي استهلاك  الجهات الحكومية والمساجد بالمدينتين, مشيراً إلى أن الحملة بدأت بمدينتي الدمام  والخبر باعتبارهما أكبر مدن المنطقة الشرقية استهلاكاً للمياه كونهما المركز  الرئيسي لمعظم القطاعات الحكومية والكثافة العددية لمنشآت هذه القطاعات.
وبين  المهندس البسام أن المديرية انطلاقاً من تعليمات معالي وزير المياه والكهرباء تعمل  بالتنسيق مع الجهات المعنية بالوزارة لـطرح عدد من العقود الخاصة بتركيب أدوات  الترشيد في مباني الأجـهزة الحكومية والمساجد في باقي محافظات المنطقة الشرقية دون  استثناء إلى أن يتم تغطيتها بالكامل والوصول نحو الهدف المنشود من الترشيد.
وشدد  المهندس البسام على ضرورة تركيب أدوات الترشيد في القطاعات بشكل عام وعلى القطاع  التجاري بشكل خاص والذي ينشط خلال فترة الإجازات الأسبوعية والموسمية (الفنادق ,  الشقق المفروشة , المطاعم , قاعات الأفراح ) مبيناً أن جولات فرق الترشيد ستكثف  خلال هذه الفترة، وسيتم تطبيق الغرامات المادية والجزائية الخاصة بهذا الشأن في كل  منشأة تجارية لا تتقيد بتركيب أدوات الترشيد في منشآتها , وتبدأ الغرامة بـ200 ريال  قابلة للمضاعفة وتنتهي بقطع الخدمة عن المشترك في حال عدم التزامه بتركيب هذه  المواد أو المحافظة عليها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إطلاق حملة خليجية للتوعية بالأمراض المزمنة





تم التوقيع مؤخراً على مذكرة تفاهم بين المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس  وزراء الصحة لدول مجلس التعاون وشركة الدار المحلية للعلاقات العامة وذلك بغرض  إطلاق وتنفيذ حملة خليجية للتوعية بالأمراض المزمنة تحت شعار «الاتجاه الصحي  للحياة... أسلوب حياة» حيث وقع عليها من جانب المكتب التنفيذي المدير العام الدكتور  توفيق بن أحمد خوجة ومن الدار المحلية نديم مراد المدير العام، وذلك بمقر المكتب في  حي السفارات بالرياض، ويستغرق تنفيذ الحملة ثلاث سنوات على مستوى دول  الخليج.
وتهدف الحملة بصفة عامة إلى تحسين صحة الفرد والمجتمع الخليجي من خلال  الوقاية والحد من تأثير الأمراض المزمنة وحالات العجز والتوعية باتباع السلوك الصحي  السليم، أما الأهداف التفصيلية فتشمل حث المجتمع على اتباع سلوك غذائي سليم وتوعية  المجتمع على التنوع الغذائي الصحي المتوازن والتوعية بأهمية ممارسة الرياضة، وتوعية  الناس لتجنب الانفعالات العصبية، وحث المواطنين والمقيمين على الكشف المبكر للحد من  المضاعفات، وتعزيز الاستخدام الأمثل للدواء أما الجمهور المستهدف فهم الأفراد  المعرضون للإصابة ومراكز الرعاية الأولية وأسر المرضى وقادة الرأي العام وكافة  أفراد المجتمع.
وتتناول الخطة التنفيذية للحملة البرامج الإعلانية والندوات  والمحاضرات والمطبوعات والمؤتمرات والخطة الإعلامية حيث سيتم عقد تسعة ندوات  إرشادية توعوية ومؤتمر دولي ليسلط الضوء على الأمراض المزمنة في دول مجلس  التعاون.
و أوضح الدكتور توفيق خوجة بأن إطلاق وتنفيذ هذه الحملة جاء تفعيلاً  لقرارات وزراء الصحة بدول مجلس التعاون وذلك بعد أن أصبحت الأمراض المزمنة تتبوأ  مكان بعض الأمراض التقليدية مثل الأمراض المعدية وسوء التغذية، وينتظر أن يتواصل  هذا الاتجاه بحيث أنه يتوقع بحلول عام 2020م أن تسبب الأمراض غير المعدية في سبع من  كل عشر وفيات في الأقاليم النامية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

افتتاح مكتب ضمان نسوي في الدمام خلال شهرين


بعد بحث طويل استأجر مكتب الضمان الاجتماعي مقرا خاصا بالمكتب  النسائي في حي الجامعيين بالدمام وسوف يخدم الفرع شريحة كبيرة من المواطنات الذي  انتظروا طويلا لفتح مكتب نسوي يخدم الضعيفات والفقراء من أبناء البلد . والمكتب  يتكون من دورين موزعين على مكاتب وصالة انتظار، حيث تقوم تلك المكاتب على تسهيل  وإنهاء إجراءات التسجيل وسوف توفر الوزارة عددا من أجهزة الحاسب الآلي لتوفير الوقت  أمام المراجعات. والمكتب مستقل عن المكتب الرجالي ،حيث كانت سابقا مراجعات النساء  تتم داخل المكتب الرئيسي بالدمام ومحدد أيام لتك المراجعات في وسط الأسبوع ،وبعد أن  يتم فتح المكتب النسائي سوف تكون المراجعات طوال أيام الأسبوع. ومن المتوقع ان يتم  افتتاح الفرع خلال الشهرين القادمين ما يساهم في توفير خدمات لعدد كبير من  المستفيدين ويعتبر الموقع استراتيجيا لمساحته التي تقدر بحوالي 800 متر مربع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فيما يجري استقبال باقي المعاملات بـ «القديمة»

مرور الشرقية: الهوية الجديدة شرط إصدار الرخص وبدل التالف




أكد مدير ادارة مرور المنطقة الشرقية العميد علي السويلم أن  إجراءات المرور المتبعة تحتم على طالب إصدار رخصة القيادة الجديدة او بدل فاقد  إحضار بطاقة الهوية الوطنية الجديدة المتبوعة بنظام البصمة. فيما تم التنسيق مع  الجهات الحكومية المعنية على استقبال طلبات بقية المراجعات المرورية على نظام  الهوية الوطنية القديمة موضحا أن النظام أوقف 4 أيام وأعيد بناء على التوجيهات  الجديدة منوها إلى أن إدارة المرور جهة تنفيذية فقط. 
وبين السويلم أن تحديث  البيانات يجري بكافة الجهات الحكومية من خلال الأحوال المدنية أو الجوازات أو  المرور والشرطة أو عن طريق موقع ساهر الالكتروني  من  خلال إيقونة تختص بتحديث البيانات. وكانت آلية اصدار بطاقة الهوية الوطنية الجديدة  قد واجهت انتقادات حادة بسبب مركزية تطبيقها وإصدارها من الرياض قبل 6 اشهر وما  ترتب على ذلك من تأخير في اصدارها من خلال طبع قرابة 3 الاف بطاقة يوميا، بينما  يتجاوز عدد سكان المنطقة الشرقية وحدها 5 ملايين نسمة. وفي سياق متصل شكا عدد من  المواطنين من البيروقراطية بإدارة الأحوال المدنية وما يترتب عليها من طول  الإجراءات وهو ما يوقعهم فى حرج مع رجال الأمن بسبب تأخر إصدار بدل فاقد لمدة تصل  إلى 28 يوما، كما طالب آخرون بتعميم بطاقة الهوية الوطنية الجديدة على بقية المراكز  الرئيسة في المملكة. واكدوا ان آلية عمل بطاقة الهوية الوطنية التي سبقتها كانت  مجدية بشرط توفير اجهزة ذات جودة عالية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الإدارات الرسمية تعد خططها الميدانية والمنازل تستنفر

4 ملايين طالب وطالبة بالمملكة يستعدون لاختبارات الفصل الأول بعد  غد

إدارتا تعليم الشرقية تستكملان جاهزيتهما لاستقبال الطلبة


ينطلق بعد غد «السبت» أكثر من 4 ملايين طالب وطالبة بالمرحلتين  المتوسطة والثانوية في المملكة لأداء اختبارات نهاية الفصل الدراسي الأول بعد ان  أنهت مختلف إدارات التربية والتعليم تجهيزاتها لاستقبال الطلاب والطالبات.
وشددت  إدارات التربية والتعليم في المملكة على تكثيف الوقاية والرعاية للطلبة اثناء فترة  الاختبارات من أي ممارسات سلبية وحمايتهم من المخاطر المحتمل حصولها بالتنسيق مع  الجهات ذات العلاقة.
كما عقدت الإدارات الحكومية ومنها الشرطة والمرور والمخدرات  وهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر اجتماعاتها الأسبوع الماضي لإعداد خططها  الميدانية التي تهدف إلى تنظيم الوضع الخارجي بالمدارس والقضاء على المخالفات  الخاطئة والسلبية التي يمارسها بعض الشباب في مثل هذه الأوقات من العام الدراسي,  فيما أعلن أولياء الأمور استنفارهم خلال الأيام الأخيرة لتوفير اجواء دراسية مناسبة  داخل المنازل ومحاولة إبعادهم عن الضغط النفسي الذي يصاحبهم أيام الاختبارت مع  تكثيف الدروس الخصوصية التي لاقت إقبالا كبيرا من الطلاب والطالبات طوال الاسبوع  الماضي. 

جاهزية مدارس الشرقية
وأكد مدير عام التربية والتعليم للبنين  بالمنطقة الشرقية الدكتور عبدالرحمن المديرس لـ «اليوم» على انتهاء إدارة تعليم  البنين من توفير كافة المتطلبات والاحتياجات المتعلقة بفترة اختبارات الفصل الدراسي  الأول مشيرا إلى جاهزية المدارس وتنظيم جولات ميدانية للمشرفين والمشرفات الذين  يرفعون خلالها تقارير يومية لإطلاع الإدارة على سير الاختبارات.
واضاف : إن  الإدارة وجهت كافة مكاتبها بمحافظات المنطقة بتنفيذ الاجراءات الوقائية المطلوبة  بما يكفل الرعاية الشاملة للطلاب والمحافظة عليهم وحمايتهم من مختلف  المخاطر.
وبين مدير عام التربية والتعليم للبنات بالمنطقة الشرقية الدكتور سمير  العمران انجاز الخطط اللازمة لمتابعة سير الاختبارات في مدارس البنات المتوسطة  والثانوية وتوفير الأجواء المناسبة للطالبات على أداء الاختبارات براحة وطمأنينة  داخل القاعات بعيدا عن حالة الشحن والضغط النفسي، مشيرا إلى توجيه الوحدات الصحية  والمدرسية للقيام بالإشراف الوقائي والطبي وتقديم الرعاية الصحية اللازمة للحالات  الطارئة في قاعات الاختبارات، 
ودعا العمران أولياء الأمور إلى متابعة وتحفيز  أبنائهم إضافة إلى التهيئة النفسية الجيدة التي تعينهم على تحقيق النجاح والتميز في  المسيرة التعليمية.
من جهتها خصصت إدارة المرور عددا من الدوريات الرسمية  والسرية للقيام بجولات مستمرة على مدارس البنين والبنات والمواقع القريبة منها التي  تشهد انتشارا كبيرا للشباب بعد الانتهاء من فترة الاختبارت اليومية، حيث سيكون  بعضها متمركزا أمام المدارس ويصحبها تواجد لدوريات الشرطة وسيارات البحث الجنائي  للحد من المخالفات التي يمارسها بعض الشباب من تفحيط وسرقات وتجمهرات  سلبية.
وأصدرت إدارة مرور المنطقة الشرقية تعميماً على رؤساء الأقسام والشعب  بكافة المحافظات التابعة لها يحدد خطط السير اثناء فترتي الاختبارات أمام مدارس  البنين والبنات والطرقات العامة والمنتزهات. حيث اوضحت شعبة السير بإدارة مرور  المنطقة الشرقية توزيع قوات المرور من الدوريات الرسمية والسرية من أجل تكثيف  الرقابة وتنظيم الحركة أمام المدارس التي غالباً ما تشهد ممارسات خاطئة من الطلاب  بعد انتهاء الامتحان اليومي والخروج من المدرسة,.
وأهاب مدير مرور المنطقة  الشرقية العميد علي السويلم بالطلاب أن يحرصوا على اتباع أنظمة المرور والتقيد  بالقوانين حتى لا يكونوا عرضة للحوادث المروية التي يذهب ضحيتها كثير من الأبرياء,  مشيراً إلى ضرورة المتابعة من قبل أولياء الأمور على ابنائهم وابعادهم عن أماكن  التجمعات الشبابية المشبوهة.
واستكملت الإدارة العامة لمكافحة المخدرات بالمنطقة  الشرقية استعداداتها التوعوية والرقابية على طلاب المدارس .
وأكد قسم التوعية  بالإدارة على تكثيف الإجراءات الأمنية خلال فترة الامتحانات من خلال متابعة ورصد  تحركات الاشخاص المشتبه بهم والذين يترددون على المدارس لترويج المخدرات على  الطلاب، مشيرا إلى وجود تحريات مسبقة عن المروجين يتم عن طريقها إيقافهم وتفتيش  مركباتهم ضمانا لسلامة الطلاب، إضافة إلى قيام الإدارة العامة لمكافحة المخدرات  بالمنطقة الشرقية بإصدار وتوزيع مطويات توعوية عن خطر حبوب الكبتاجون إضافة لعمل  لوحات في مختلف الشوارع للتحذير من هذه المواد السامة والقاتلة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنشاء عيادة للعقم وأطفال الأنابيب

98 عملية تلقيح بمستشفى الولادة بالدمام





أجرت عيادة العقم وأطفال الانابيب بمستشفى الولادة والاطفال  بالدمام 98 عملية تلقيح خلال العام الماضي منها 7 حالات تمت بنجاح وبنتائج مرضية  الى جانب 74 عملية تنشيط واستقبلت 616 حالة نساء ورجال لعلاج العقم.
ويعمل  بالعيادة كادر نسائي مكون من اخصائيتين لأمراض النساء واستشارية و4 ممرضات  واخصائيتي مختبر ويتم اخذ استشارات دورية وزيارات من قبل الدكتور سعد الحسن رئيس  قسم الأنابيب بمستشفى التخصصي بالرياض الى جانب تفعيل وتحفيز الجانب النفسي من قبل  الاخصائيات قبل الشروع في أي عملية.
وقال مصدر مسئول بالشؤون الصحية بالمنطقة  الشرقية : نتيجة زيادة حالات العقم في المملكة سيتم افتتاح عيادة جديدة للعقم  واطفال الانابيب بمستشفى الولادة والاطفال الجديد على مستوى المنطقة الشرقية  وبمساحة كبيرة من حيث عدد الغرف والاجهزة والطاقم الطبي وتتوافر فيها احدث الاجهزة  الدقيقة لقياس البويضات واخذ الاشعة وتجهيز فني لغرف العمليات.
وارجع المصدر  اسباب زيادة العقم لتلوث البيئة وكثرة استخدام المواد الكيماوية الا ان هناك اقبالا  على العلاج من قبل النساء والرجال لانتشار الوعي لتقبل العلاج مؤكدا المصدر ان نسبة  ارتفاع حالات العقم لدى الرجال تتسبب في زيادة اجراء عمليات اطفال  الانابيب.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملتقى الطلاب المبتعثين بالشرقية الأحد المقبل


تطلق وزارة التعليم العالي الأحد المقبل فعاليات الأسبوع الثالث  لملتقى المبتعثين ضمن برنامج خادم الحرمين الشريفين للابتعاث الخارجي في مرحلته  الخامسة ويستمر يومين بفندق ميريديان الخبر و المخصص للمبتعثين من المنطقة الشرقية،  أوضح ذلك وكيل وزارة التعليم العالي لشؤون الابتعاث الدكتور عبد الله بن عبد العزيز  الموسى . مشيراً إلى أن الوزارة تهدف من إقامة الملتقى إلى تزويد المبتعثين بكل ما  يلزمهم من معلومات ومعارف ومهارات لمساعدتهم على مواجهة مشكلات الحياة اليومية في  دول الابتعاث وإطلاعهم على الأنظمة والقوانين التعليمية في البلاد التي سيبتعثون  إليها وبيان خطوات الابتعاث قبل السفر.. موضحاً أن الملتقى يستهدف بيان ما يحتاجه  الطالب حال وصوله إلى بلد الابتعاث، حيث يضم الملتقى لقاءات مع الملاحق الثقافية في  بلدان الابتعاث، ومحاضرات تتعلق بثقافة الحوار، كما تشتمل المحاضرات على مواضيع  تتعلق بسلامة المبتعث، وكيفية وقايته من أخطار المخدرات وما ينبغي للمبتعث مراعاته  من الجوانب الشرعية. يشار إلى أن المتقدمين على برنامج المرحلة الخامسة موزعون على  أكثر من 20 تخصصا للدراسة في أكثر من 18 دولة من دول الابتعاث، وفي جميع مراحل  التعليم العالي التي شملت البكالوريوس (الطب والعلوم الطبية) والماجستير والدكتوراة  والزمالة الطبية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إغلاق عيادة الأسنان احترازيا 

اختلاط مياه الشرب مع «المجاري» بمركز صحي في الطائف 






تذمر موظفون يعملون بمركز صحي الشرقية في محافظة الطائف وعدد من  سكان الحي الذي يقع بداخله المركز الصحي من اختلاط المياه الصالحة للشرب في الحي مع  مياه الصرف الصحي.
واشار موظفون الى ان مديرة المركز الصحي وعدت بنقل المركز الى  مبنى آخر وان انتظارهم طال والمشكلة مازالت تراوح مكانها.
منوهين الى المخاطر  المحتملة التي قد يتعرض لها موظفو المركز والمراجعون من سكان الحي جراء الروائح  الكريهة المنبعثة من جهة خزان المياه داخل المركز الصحي.
واشاروا الى قيام مديرة  المركز بإبلاغ مدير الشئون الصحية بالمحافظة التي قامت بدورها بإرسال مندوبها  للوقوف على المشكلة وأخذ عينة من المياه واقفال عيادة الاسنان بالمركز لمدة يومين  في انتظار نتيجة تحليل العينة التي أكدت أن المياه في المركز غير صالحة تماماً بسبب  اختلاطها بمياه الصرف الصحي واقفال عيادة الاسنان بالمركز .
وقال الناطق  الاعلامي المكلف بصحة الطائف سراج الحميدان : إن عمل المركز مازال مستمراً وتم  توفير خزانات مياه اضافية من أجل سير العمل بالمركز الصحي والشئون الصحية تسعى  جاهدة لتوفير راحة المراجعين في كافة المستشفيات والمراكز داخل المحافظة وخارجها  خاصة مركز صحي الشرقية بالطائف الذي قد يعاني خزانه تسربا بسيطا او تصدعات سوف تتم  معالجتها بأسرع وقت ممكن مع أخذ كامل الاحتياطات الصحية. 
وبين ان صحة الطائف  تبحث منذ سنتين عن موقع آخر للمركز سواء كان مبنى حكوميا او مستأجرا، مؤكدا أن  المشكلة تنتهي قريباً حال انتهاء اللجنة من عملها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

8 طعنات في مباراة كرة


تطورت ملاسنة بين شابين أثناء مباراة كرة القدم في بلدة الحسيني شرقي محافظة صبيا  أمس، إلى اشتباك عنيف حسمهما أحدهما بثماني طعنات نقلت خصمه إلى المستشفى العام في  حالة خطرة. وقال شهود عيان: إن الجريح سقط وسط دمائه فيما ذكرت مصادر في شرطة  المحافظة أن سلطات الأمن ألقت القبض على المتهم واخضعته للتحقيق لمعرفة ملابسات  الاشتباك العنيف، وأشارت مصادر طبية في المستشفى إلى أن حالة المصاب لاتدعو للقلق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفاة سجينة قبل أسابيع من تنفيذ القصاص


«من لم يمت بالسيف مات بغيره»، توفيت سجينة - 55 عاماً - مساء أمس  الأول قبل أسابيع من تنفيذ حكم القصاص بها بعد صدور الحكم لثبوت ممارستها أعمال  السحر والشعوذة بمحافظة القريات. وتعود التفاصيل أثناء تناولها وجبة العشاء بعد ان  غصت قطعة من الأكل بحلقها الأمر الذي أدى إلى اختناقها ووفاتها, ولم تفلح محاولات  الإنقاذ لها حيث توفيت أثناء نقلها بسيارة الإسعاف لمستشفى القريات العام, وذكر  مدير سجن القريات العام المقدم مفلح الرويلان الشراري أن السجينة المتوفاة كانت  تعاني من أمراض صحية مزمنة قبل وفاتها حيث قضت ما يقارب خمس سنوات منذ القبض عليها  لتنتهي حياتها قبل تنفيذ الحكم بحقها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ويستمر مسلسل العنف في السلك التعليمي


طالبة تصيب إدارية بكسور بجامعة الملك سعود بالدواسر

اعتدت إحدى طالبات جامعة الملك سعود بمحافظة وادي الدواسر على إدارية في الجامعة  بعد مشادة كلامية بينهما، مما أدى إلى نشوب خلاف ومشاجرة نتجت عنها إصابة الإدارية  برضوض وكسور حُوِّلت على إثرها إلى المستشفى العام لتلقي العلاج المناسب وأحيلت  الطالبة إلى قسم الشرطة للتحقيق في الواقعة ومعرفة الأسباب.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

معلم «دين» يصفع طالبا ويدخله المستشفى 


انتابت الطالب علي بن محمد المطاوعة (15عاما ) حالة نفسية من  مدرسة القرين المتوسطة واصبح لا يتمكن من الاستذكار بعد ان تعرض للضرب المبرح  متأثرا بـ «كف يد معلم الدين» الذي صوب صفعة قوية بظهر يده اليمنى على وجه الطالب  نقل على اثرها الى المستشفى مخلفا على اثرها الألم في الاذن اليسرى والعين اليسرى  حسب تقرير مركز صحي القرين، وأكد والد الطالب محمد بن علي المطاوعة ان اسلوب الضرب  الذي مارسه المعلم غير مبرر مهما كانت الاسباب، واضاف ان المعلم اعترف شخصيا بضربه  ابني بدون وجه حق عندما مارس احد الطلاب الضرب على الطاولة، واضاف ان ابنه من  الطلاب المتفوقين والخلوقين بشهادة المعلمين. ومن المفترض ان يتخذ المعلم اسلوبا  آخر غير الضرب. وبين المطاوعة ان ابنه عند وصوله الى المنزل كان بحالة نفسية صعبة  ويبكي بسبب الصفعة المؤلمة التي قام بها المعلم دون رحمة أو شفقة وكانت نتيجتها  ألما في الاذن والعين. وقد أعطي من قبل المستشفى راحة يومين نظرا للآلام التي  خلفتها صفعة المعلم. وطالب المطاوعة وزير التربية والتعليم بالتدخل لان الضرب يولد  العنف والعدوانية لدى الطلاب. وقال الطالب قد قام المعلم بدوره بضربي كفا على وجهي  سقطت من خلاله على الطاولات، وقام بضرب طالب آخر ولم يقم بضرب الثالث. وبحسرة وخجل  يشير الطالب المطاوعة الى انه لم يتوقع ان يتلقى صفعة من يد استاذه الذي يحبه  ويقدره, ويشير العديد من اولياء الامور الى ان ابناءهم يتلقون الضرب من قبل المعلم  نفسه دائما باسلوب لا يتفق اطلاقا مع الاسلوب التربوي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

25 هللة تحرم مواطناً من قرض


وقف ربع ريال «25 هللة» حجر عثرة أمام أحد المواطنين للحصول على  قرض من أحد البنوك المحلية. وتعود تفاصيل الواقعة الغريبة التى حدثت للمواطن  عبدالله عايش السلطان «معلم ابتدائي» قبل عامين عندما اشترى سلعة من مكتبة شهيرة  بقيمة 320 ريالا طبقا لعرض يتضمن الشراء بالتقسيط بسعر «الكاش» وبالفعل بدأ السداد  عبر الصراف الآلي التابع للبنك المتعاقد مع المكتبة وبعد 12شهرا سدد كامل المبلغ  «بالريال والهلل» بعد خصمه من حسابه بشكل شهري وحصل على ايصال من الصراف يفيد  السداد. وبعد عامين تقدم إلى بنك محلي آخر بطلب الحصول على قرض لأن راتبه محول  عليه، وأفاده مسئول بالبنك أن عليه استحقاقا قيمته «ربع ريال» لصالح بنك آخر ولا  يمكن إكمال طلب القرض إلا بعد تسديده وبالعودة إلى الصراف الآلي تبين ان المبلغ  مسدد بشكل كامل وظل يراجع البنك على مدى 10 أيام لحل المشكلة ودفع ربع الريال نظرا  لعدم عدم قبول الصراف الآلي لهذه القيمة اضافة لأن المبلغ المطلوب مسدد من الأصل،  وتساءل السلطان: من المسئول عن ذلك, وأين كانت المطالبة خلال العامين الماضيين  والتي وقفت حائلا أمام حصوله على القرض.
 :deh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طلب سد رمقه فأهدوه «شطة»



فوجئ المواطن علي المطيري أخيرا بمنحه صندوقي «شطة» من جمعية البر في المدينة  المنورة، بعد تقدمه بطلب معونة إلى مدير الجمعية جراء تردي وضعه المعيشي والمادي،  إذ يعول سبعة ويسكن في منزل مستأجر.
وأوضح المواطن أن مدير الجمعية وجهه إلى  المستودع ليكتشف أن معونته عبارة عن صندوقي «شطة» تنتهي صلاحيتهما بعد 20 يوما، ما  دفعه للعودة إلى مدير الجمعية الذي رد عليه بقوله «عليك تصريف معونتك».
إزاء  ذلك، طلب مدير فرع الشؤون الاجتماعية في المدينة المنورة حاتم بري من المواطن سرعة  مراجعته، توطئة لفتح تحقيق في القضية، مضيفا «ستحاسب الجمعية في حال ثبوت ذلك وفق  الإجراءات المتبعة في هذا الصدد».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*عربسات تقطع بث قناة العالم اثر اجتماع وزراء الاعلام  العرب*




*اوقفت ادارة القمر الاصطناعي عربسات مجددا بث قناة العالم، وذلك  في ظل تعرضها لتحريضات من وسائل اعلام سعودية  ومصرية.*



*وجاء قرار الوقف بعد الاجتماع الاخير لوزراء الاعلام العرب في  القاهرة حول وسائل الاعلام العربية، حيث كانت هناك دعوات لوضع هذا القرار على جدول  اعمال الاجتماع.* 



*وكانت عربسات قد اوقفت بث العالم بالتزامن مع قمر نايلسات في  الثالث من تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر الماضي، قبل ان تعيد بثها منذ اكثر من شهر. * 



*وقد واجهت ادارة القمر انتقادات من قبل وسائل اعلام عربية لما  وصف خروجا عن الاجماع العربي بقرارها اعادة بث  القناة.*



*وتلفت قناة العالم عناية مشاهديها ان بامكانهم متابعة بثها عبر  الاقمار الاصطناعية المذكورة أدناه ووفق الترددات  التالية:*



*القمر هوت بيرد 8 ـ "قارة اوروبا وقسم من قارة  آسيا"*



*وضع القمر : 13درجة شرقا*



*التردد : 12437*



*الترميز: 27500*



*الاستقطاب: افقي*



*معامل الخطأ: 3/4*



*2ـ القمر آسيا سات 5 ـ "قارة آسيا  واوقياونوسيا"*



*وضع القمر : 100.5درجة شرقا* 



*التردد : 3660*



*الترميز : 27500* 



*الاستقطاب: عمودي*



*معامل الخطأ: 3/4*



*3ـ القمر غالاكسي 19 ـ "أميركا الشمالية والمركزية" * 



*وضع القمر : 97 درجة غربا* 



*التردد : 11836* 



*الترميز : 20765* 



*الاستقطاب: عمودي*



*معامل الخطأ: 3/4*



*4ـ القمر تيل ستار 12 ـ "قارة  أميركا"*



*وضع القمر: 15درجات غربا*



*التردد: 11806*



*الترميز: 7596*



*الاستقطاب: عمودي*



*معامل الخطأ: 3/4*



*5- القمر اتلانتيك بيرد 4* 



*التردد: 11355*



*الترميز : 27500* 



*الاستقطاب: عمودي*





*معامل الخطأ: 3/4*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

محكمة الاستئناف الكويتية تغرم النائب " محمد هايف " 3 الاف دينار عقب نعته نائب  شيعي بالارهابي

ايدت محكمة الاستئناف الكويتية وفقا لمصادر اعلامية حكم (اول درجة) القاضي بتغريم  النائب في الكتلة السلفية محمد هايف 3 آلاف دينار في الشكوى المرفوعة ضده من وكيل  المراجع الشيعية محمد المهري في قضية «جنح صحافة» على خلفية تهمة سب وقذف، واتهام  المهري بانه الارهابي الاول في الكويت من قبل النائب هايف.
وقال دفاع المهري  المحامي خالد الشطي بعد صدور الحكم «على النائب هايف ان ينتظر الدعوى المدنية  بالزامه 50 الف دينار لموكلنا خلال ايام.
ومن جهة اخرى برأت محكمة الجنايات امس  النائب خالد السلطان من تهمة الاساءة الى الكويت وقيادتها واهلها على خلفية ما تحدث  به في ندواته الانتخابية الاخيرة للاستعداد الى انتخابات مجلس الامة 2009.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أترك المجال لفريق النشره اليوميه :

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك  لإضافة مالديهم من أخبار

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 9 و10 دقائق صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره /  12 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه /  54 %

سرعة الرياح /  5 كم /ساعه

الرؤيه /  16 كم

----------


## احلام ضائعه

غاليتي شمعه
جهودتشكرين عليها 
تسلمين ومن المتابعين لك حتى من :;^^:  وراء الكواليس  :hopemy: 
لازلنا ننتظر مايستجدمن احداث اليوم 
دعائي لك

----------


## عنيده

الخادمة المغتصبة بالقطيف تروي تفاصيل اللحظات العصيبة

ليني: الجناة خطفوني من المنزل « عنوة » وتناوبوا اغتصابي بلارحمة

جذبونى من شعري وأمروني بخفض رأسي خشية افتضاح أمرهم

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل .. 

وصلوا الناس الى الخدامه .. 

و صغار اعمارهم يعني 18 الى 25 ..

في ريعان الشباب يسون جذي .. 

لص يسرق «أصابع» شاب بصفوى 


هههههههههااي .. 

شر البليه ما يضحك .. 

الناس في زلزله و المراه الدور رجل .. 

يعني الناس ميته و هذا يسرق .. 

الضاهر تعود ع السرقه وما حصل شي قال ما في الاصابع  .. 

لا حول و لا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم .. 

4 ملايين طالب وطالبة بالمملكة يستعدون لاختبارات الفصل الأول بعد غد

إدارتا تعليم الشرقية تستكملان جاهزيتهما لاستقبال الطلبة

ويه فديتني ما بقى لي الا امتحاان يوم الاحد و خلاص شهر اجازه .. 

هههااي .. 


8 طعنات في مباراة كرة

حراام عليكم و الله .. 

صار ع اتفه سبب طعن و قتل .. 

وين قاعدين احنا .. 

الغرب ما قاموا يسون جذي .. 


طالبة تصيب إدارية بكسور بجامعة الملك سعود بالدواسر

وهذا عكس الخبر .. 

معلم «دين» يصفع طالبا ويدخله المستشفى 

ماشاء الله صاروا الناس يتاعملون بالهمجيه .. 

لا حول و لا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم .. 

و ثارت المدرسه مو تعليم .. 

بالعكس الا صار تنفيس عن الغضب او حق الطق .. 

يعطيج العافيه خيتوو شمووعه .. 

بالتوفيق ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

13مليون ريال لتطويره

التكييف «يعصف» بمركزي القطيف ومرضى يجلبون مراوح لغرفهم







اتخيل مريض رايح المستشفى وعامل حسابه حاط في السياره مروحه

وأول ما يقولوله تنويم يقول لحظه بروح اجيب المروحه  :lol: 
فشلتو العالم يا......

والله فشله لكن هذا الموقف صاار كانت اختي متنومه في المستشفى في الصيف 
دخلنا الغرفه لقبناها مخنوقه وفطسه موووووت وكانت احدى المريضات جايبه مروحه  :bigsmile: 
الله يعيين

----------


## ابو طارق

محكمة الاستئناف الكويتية تغرم النائب " محمد هايف " 3 الاف دينار عقب نعته نائب شيعي بالارهابي

*مش ملاحظين  ان اسمه  ((هايف ))*

*اسمه هايف وهو هايف  *

----------


## ابو طارق

*على بعد 8 كم من مطار رفيق الحريري* *تحديد موقع الصندوق الأسود للطائرة الأثيوبية قرب سواحل بيروت*


** 


**
**
**
**
***فريق غواصيين لبنانيين في موقع سقوط الطائرة***

*بيروت- وكالات*
*تم مساء الاربعاء 27-1-2010 تحديد موقع الصندوق الاسود للطائرة الاثيوبية التي سقطت في البحر فجر الاثنين بعد دقائق قليلة على اقلاعها من مطار بيروت الدولي وقضى على متنها 90راكبا كما افاد مصدر عسكري، وقالت مصادر مطلعة أن موقع الطائرة يقع على بعد 8 كم من مطار رفيق الحريري وعلى عمق 1300 م في البحر

وكان وزير الخارجية الأثيوبي سيوم موسفين قال للصحافيين اثر اجتماعه بنظيره اللبناني علي الشامي إنه من "المبكر ان نحدد من المسؤول عن الحادث وعلينا إنتظار تحقيق المسؤولين وعمل الخبراء والذين سيتابعون التحقيق" .****تكهنات واجتهادات*
*وكان وزير الاشغال العامة والنقل اللبناني غازي العريضي اعتبر ان الاخبار الصحافية التي تحمل المسؤولية للطيار الذي يتمتع بخبرة تمتد على مدى عشرين عاما هي مجرد "تكهنات واجتهادات".

وقال "منذ ان انقطع الاتصال بالطائرة، لن نعرف ما جرى الا بواسطة الصندوق الاسود. لا يمكن ان نحمل المسؤولية ونظلم الناس، المسؤولية يحددها الصندوق الاسود".

وذكر العريضي "ان برج المراقبة طلب من الطيار اتباع اتجاه معين لكنه غير اتجاهه بعد قليل وكرر برج المراقبة تعليماته وفي هذه اللحظات انقطع الاتصال".

واضاف "ماذا واجه الطيار (...) لا احد يعرف لا احد يمكنه ان يتكهن".****تقدم هائل*
*ووصف متحدث باسم الجيش اللبناني التقدم الذي احرز في عملية تحديد موقع الطائرة بانه "هائل".

وقال "التقدم هائل، البوارج تنهي المسح، وكلما كان هناك تقدم في المسح، نحصر الموقع"، من دون الادلاء بمزيد من التفاصيل في هذا الشأن.

واضاف "البحث مستمر، كان البحر محملا بالرمال ما اعاق عمليات البحث بعض الشيء، من المتوقع انه كلما تحسن الطقس كلما كانت عملية السبر افعل".****أشلاء بدون جثث*
*ومنذ مساء الاثنين لم يتم العثور على جثث جديدة انما على "اشلاء" كما اعلن وزير الصحة محمد جواد خليفة.

وقال خليفة للصحافيين "لدينا 20 من الاشلاء البشرية عزلنا كل جزء وتم ترقيمه وأخذ عينات جينية. عدد الجثث ما زال 14".

واعلن خليفة عن تسليم خمسة جثث لبنانية الى ذويها بعد ظهر الاربعاء وكانت جثة لبناني واحد قد سلمت الثلاثاء الى ذويها وتبقى ثلاث جثث غير معروفة هويتها.

وتوجد خمس جثث لاثيوبيين طلب لبنان "عينات من اهلهم لمقارنتها وتسليم الجثث" وفق خليفة.

ويقدر الخبراء بان باقي الجثث غرقت مع هيكل الطائرة لانها مربوطة باحزمة الامان.****قوات دولية تشارك في البحث*
*وتتعاون في البحث وحدات من الجيش اللبناني وقوات الطوارىء الدولية بمساعدة قطع بحرية وطوافات فرنسية وبريطانية والسفينة الحربية الاميركية "يو اس اس راميدج" المتخصصة في الاسعاف ومجهزة بمعدات خاصة وحديثة وعليها غواصون.

وتستمر التحقيقات التي تقوم بها لجنة لبنانية متخصصة يعاونها محققان من المكتب الفرنسي الدولي للتحقيق وصلا الثلاثاء. كما اعلنت السفارة الاميركية في لبنان ان الولايات المتحدة سترسل خبراء للغرض نفسه.

وكانت طائرة من طراز بوينغ 737 تابعة للخطوط الجوية الاثيوبية سقطت في البحر بعد دقائق على اقلاعها من مطار بيروت في 2,30 من فجر الاثنين (00,30 تغ)، وعلى متنها 90 شخصا بينهم 54 لبنانيا.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صدمة لعزاب مصر*

* أبرزت صحيفة القبس الكويتية في صفحتها الأخيرة خبرا طريفا لشباب مصريين يحتجون على زفاف رئيس الوزراء المصري أحمد نظيف حيث ذكرت الصحيفة أن خبر عقد القران تسبب في "صدمة كبيرة لدى (عزاب) مصر من الجنسين الذين يصل عددهم الى نحو 9 ملايين شاب وفتاة حسب الإحصائيات الرسمية، وسرعان ما طالب عدد كبير منهم بتنظيم تظاهرة في يوم زفاف نظيف لتذكير الحكومة بمأساتهم. 

وقالت الصحيفة إن العزاب قاموا بتدشين حملة على "الفيس بوك" تحت عنوان "إشمعنى أحمد نظيف وأنا لأ"، ونجحت المجموعة في جذب العديد من الشباب "العازب" والعاطل أيضاً.

وقالوا "إننا، شباب مـصـر المطحونون من الجنسين أولاد وبنات، نتساءل إشمعنى الدكتور نظيف يتجوز مرتين، ومعظمنا لا يقدر على مجرد شراء الشبكة؟ العين فلقت الحجر، فما بالك بأكثر من 12 مليون عانس". 

وقال أحد المشاركين في المجموعة: "عندي 28 عاما ولا أجد عملا للاستقرار والزواج.. هتتجوز أنت طب وإحنا!."، قائلاً لنظيف: "قبل ما تتزوج للمرة الثانية، هل سألت نفسك كم وصل عدد الشباب الذين تعدوا الـ30 عاما دون زواج؟!".
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فتاة تسقط من الدور الثامن على عجوز.. الفتاة تنجو والعجوز ماتت*

ذكر مسؤولون أن "فتاة كانت تريد فيما يبدو الانتحار قتلت امرأة أخرى بينما نجت بعد قفزها من نافذة في الطابق الثامن. 
ولفتت أجهزة الطوارئ الاسبانية الى أن "الفتاة (19عاما) التي كانت ترغب في الانتحار سقطت على سيدة مسنة من بين المارة وقتلتها". 
ونجت الفتاة ولكنها أصيبت بإصابات خطيرة في الحادث الذي وقع في ملقا جنوبي اسبانيا.

----------


## ابو طارق

*إنخفاض السكر في الدم ضار كارتفاعه*

 
أشارت دراسة علمية الى أن "المعالجة المكثفة لتخفيض مستوى سكر الدم لدى المصابين بمرض السكري يمكن أن تكون ضارة كضرر أبقاء مستوى الجلوكوز مرتفعا في الدم ..إذ وجد باحثون من جامعة كارديف البريطانية عبر دراسة أجروها على 50 ألف مريض من المصابين بمرض السكري من (نوع 2) أن مستويات الجلوكوز المنخفضة تزيد خطر الموت". 
كما أظهرت الدراسة تباينا واضحا في معدل الوفيات بين المرضى الذين يأخذون حقن الأنسولين وأولئك الذين يتناولون الحبوب. ويقول الخبراء انه يمكن أن تكون هناك تفسيرات مختلفة لذلك ونصحوا المرضى المعتمدين على المعالجة بالأنسولين بأن لا يتوقفوا عن اخذ جرعاتهم العلاجية نتيجة لدراسة جامعة (كارديف) التي نشرت في مجلة (لانسيت) العلمية. 
ورصد فريق البحث عبر استخدام بيانات من العيادات الطبية العامة 27,965 مريضا بمرض السكري (نوع 2) ممن تلقوا علاجا مكثفا تضمن تناول مادتين خافضتين لنسبة الجلوكوز عن طريق الفم (كالميتافورين) و(السلفونيلوريا). كما شملت الدراسة 20,005 من المرضى الذين واصلوا العلاج بالأنسولين. وكان المرضى الذين سجلت مستويات (HbA1c) نسبة كريات الدم الحمراء مع الجلوكوز المرتبط فيهم نسبة 7.5% اقل عرضة لخطر الموت لأي سبب كان. 
بيد أن الخطر بالنسبة لكلا المجموعتين قد ارتفع الى أكثر من النصف إذ انخفض المستوى الى 6.4% وهو أكثر مستوى انخفاض تم تسجيله.... أما أولئك الذين كانت لديهم مستويات مرتفعة فتزايد خطر موتهم بنسبة 80%. وبدت المخاطر أكثر وضوحا لدى أولئك المعتمدين على حمية الأنسولين بشكل خاص عن أولئك الذين يأخذون معالجة مزدوجة. ويشير الباحثون الى أن هناك عوامل مختلفة قد ترتبط بذلك كما هي الحال مع كبار السن الذين لديهم مشاكل صحية أخرى والمصابين بالسكري لفترات زمنية أطول.

----------


## ابو طارق

*مباحث أبو حليفة أوقفت "نصاباً" باع "الوهم" لراغبي الدراسة في لبنان*

اوضح مصدر امني ان صاحب مكتب تسجيل الوهم للطامحين في إتمام دراستهم في لبنان باع وحصل منهم على نحو 50 ألف دينار قبل ان يصطاده رجال مباحث أبو حليفة في انتظار شريكه الهارب.
ولفتت المصادر بحسب صحيفة "الراي" الكويتية الى ان راعي المكتب الوهمي وشريكه كانا أمطرا الجرائد الاعلانية بسيل من الفرص التعليمية في لبنان للراغبين فيها، فقصد مكتبهما كل راغب في إتمام دراسته خارج البلاد حاملا معه مبالغ تراوحت بين 900 الى ألف دينار.
واشار الى إن "مجموع القضايا التي سجلت بلغت حتى مساء امس اكثر من 15 قضية، ما دفع رجال مباحث أبوحليفة لاستصدار إذن من النيابة ومداهمة المكتب حيث تبين انه غير مرخص، فألقوا القبض على صاحبه".
وذكر المصدر ان "بائع الوهم لراغبي الدراسة أنكر ما نسب اليه في البداية، وبمواجهته بضحاياه اعترف وأرشد عن شريكه المتواجد خارج البلاد"، مشيرا الى ان "التحقيقات أظهرت ان راعي المكتب وشريكه الهارب حصلا من الضحايا على نحو 50 ألف دينار".
واكد المصدر ان "النصاب في نظارة مخفر أبو حليفة تمهيدا لإحالته على النيابة العامة وجار ضبط شريكه حال رجوعه الى البلاد بعد ان عممت أوصافه على المنافذ جميعها".

----------


## ابو طارق

*أزمة إناث بالصين بسبب الطفل الواحد وزيادة عدد الذكور يفوق عدد النساء*

كشف ان عدد الذكور أصبح الآن يفوق عدد الفتيات بالملايين في الصين، وقد بدأ هذا الاختلال السكاني وعدم التوازن في الجنس يمتد إلى خارج حدود الصين. 
وتوقعت الأكاديمية الصينية للخدمات الاجتماعية أن 24 مليون رجل قد لا يمكنهم العثور على زوجات بحلول عام 2020، في حين تشير تقديرات أخرى إلى أن عدد هؤلاء قد يتراوح بين ثلاثين وخمسين مليون شخص. 
وذكرت دراسة صدرت عام 2009 بالمجلة الطبية البريطانية أنه عام 2005 كان هناك 32 مليون شخص إضافي من الرجال الصينيين الذين تقل أعمارهم عن عشرين سنة، وأن هناك 1.1 مليون ذكر إضافي ولدوا بتلك السنة فقط.
وأوضح معدو الدراسة أن الإجهاض الانتقائي على أساس الجنس أدى إلى زيادة بأعداد الذكور على حساب الاناث، وحثوا الصين على فرض احترام القوانين التي تمنع الإجهاض على أساس الجنس.

----------


## MOONY

يسلمووو  لكل من شارك في وضع  أخبار النشره اليوميه
يعطييكم ألف عافيه
تحياتي

----------


## الفجر 110

اعتقد احسن ما في الاخبار  
الجو البارد 
شكراً جزيلا للاخت شمعة  
وكذلك للعم ابوطارق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وآلعن عدوهم*
*لاتعليق ... اخبار كلها غرابه*
*ابو طارق ..شمعه تحترق*
*شكرا لكم ع النشرة لليوم*
*الله يعطيكم الف عاافيه*
*دمتما بخير..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

احلااام ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي

لاعدمت هالمتابعه حتى وان كانت من خلف الكواليس فهي تسعدني

بس أكيد اكون سعيده اكثر لماتسجلي حضورك   :wavetowel2: 

مووفقه دووم ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عنوود ..

يعافيك حبيبتي

ويوفقك ياارب في آخر امتحاناتك 

تسلم لي هالطله ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..





> والله فشله لكن هذا الموقف صاار كانت اختي متنومه في المستشفى في الصيف 
> دخلنا الغرفه لقبناها مخنوقه وفطسه موووووت وكانت احدى المريضات جايبه مروحه 
> الله يعيين



 :bigsmile:  طلع عندنا شاهد 

 :toung:  جهز حالك بنستدعيك في التحقيق

لا صحيح خيي ليش ماتقدمت بشكوى في وقتها 

تدري سبب تدني الاوضاع وبقاء الحال المزري هو الصمت ، والمسؤولين الله خير

آ خر كل  شهر مستلمين الراتب ومكبرين المخده  :toung: 

واللي ياكلها المواطن .. ياالله على قولتك الله يعين

تسلم هالطله خيي

يوفقك ربي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طارق ..





> محكمة الاستئناف الكويتية تغرم النائب " محمد هايف " 3 الاف دينار عقب نعته نائب شيعي بالارهابي
> 
> *مش ملاحظين  ان اسمه  ((هايف ))*
> 
> *اسمه هايف وهو هايف  *



 :deh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*ابو طارق ..

على بعد 8 كم من مطار رفيق الحريري* 
*تحديد موقع الصندوق الأسود للطائرة الأثيوبية قرب سواحل بيروت*
*الحمد لله انهم لقوه ..*
*تلاقي اللحين الكل ينتظر يعرف اسباب الحادث*
*يارب مايكون مفتعل* 


*صدمة لعزاب مصر*
*والله من بداية ظهور خبر رئيس هالوزراء*
*واني مستغربه ثورة الشارع المصري اتسائل ليش*
*يعني شخص وبيتزوج للمره الثانيه ليش كل هالاعتراض*
*وبعد قراءة الخبر هذا شوي اتضحت الصوره*
*او يعني ليش يتزوج للمره 2 وهم عزابيين*
*بس بعد لا زلت غير مستوعبه السالفه* 
*يمكن لأن هاليومين فكري مشوش فماتوصل المعلومه مزبوط* 

*فتاة تسقط من الدور الثامن على عجوز.. الفتاة تنجو والعجوز ماتت*

* هذي صحيح ضحكتني من قلب*
*وياريت لوماتت الا ازهقت روح وهي تكسرت* 


*أزمة إناث بالصين بسبب الطفل الواحد وزيادة عدد الذكور يفوق عدد النساء*

عاادي باباتي اذا زادوا عندهم يصدروهم للبلاد العربيه  :toung:  عندنا الوضع معكوس

يسلموو باباتي على هالجهود

يبارك الله في صحتك ويديمك لنا يااارب

مووفق دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مووني ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي ويعافيك

تسلمي وتسلم لي هالطله ياارب

مووفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صااانع الخبز ..

الشكر لحضورك خيي وترك بصمتك في هالصفحه

تدووم لنا هالمتابعه وتسلم وتدوم لمحبيك

مووفق لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذاااوي ..

اللهم صل علىمحمد وآل محمد

يعافيك حبيبتي ويسلم قلبك

تدووم لي هالطله ياارب

ويسلم لي هالحضور

مووفقه دووم

----------


## نبراس،،،

نبرااس ..



والله فشله لكن هذا الموقف صاار كانت اختي متنومه في المستشفى في الصيف 
دخلنا الغرفه لقبناها مخنوقه وفطسه موووووت وكانت احدى المريضات جايبه مروحه  :bigsmile: 
الله يعيين 


 :bigsmile:  طلع عندنا شاهد 

 :toung:  جهز حالك بنستدعيك في التحقيق

لا صحيح خيي ليش ماتقدمت بشكوى في وقتها 

تدري سبب تدني الاوضاع وبقاء الحال المزري هو الصمت ، والمسؤولين الله خير

آ خر كل شهر مستلمين الراتب ومكبرين المخده  :toung: 

واللي ياكلها المواطن .. ياالله على قولتك الله يعين

اختي شمعه فيه سالفه اعطم من كده قبل سنه ونصف تقريبا رزقت العائله بمولود
قبل الغروب ،، يوم ثاني لمن رحنا نزور الام ونشوف المولود لقيناه متزكم وحالته حاله تدرون ويش السبب كنت الممرضه داخل الحضانه مريه ومصابه بفلونزه حاده بعد انا على طول رحت اشتكي عند ممرضه من القطيف والله ما عطتني وجه ابداً بعدين رحت الاداره وقدمت شكوه قالو ان شاء الله نتابع الموضوع لمن راحو الاهل يوم ثاني علشان يطلون الام مع ولدهاا لقو الممرضه موجوه وعتقد انها مازلت للحين موجود الظاهر انهم حاطينهاا تبع التعتيق حق المستشفى  :bigsmile: 
اما الولد استلمووه مصاب بفيرووس هندي  :bigsmile:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

> فيه سالفه اعطم من كده



 اعطم  :toung: 

سلمك الله اذا غاب الرقيب عمة الفوضى 

وخذها قاعده  أي دائره أو منزل أو مؤسسه مديرها مهمل أو غير مبالي وملتفت لمهامه ومسؤولياته

تأكد مليون في المئه تعمه الفوضى والعبث ..

وهذا اللي حاصل في كثير من مستشفياتنا ، لدرجة يجي الموظفـ/ـه أول مايتعين  ملياان حماس 

وعنده استعداد لتحمل المسؤوليه تلاقيه ينصدم من اللي يصير حواليه ، كم يوم وياخذ على الوضع ويسير مع الركب

ارجع واقول الصمت سبب رئيسي لإستمرار هالتسيب وحالة الفوضى والعبث

لوكل شخص تعرض لموقف أو ناله أي تقصير تقدم بشكوى وجاهد حتى يوصل شكواه لأرفع مسؤول

ماكان بقى الحال على ماهو عليه ويمكن أكثر .

تسلم خيي عالتواصل

يخلي لكم البيبي وامه ويبعد عنكم وأحبتكم كل شر

----------


## ليلاس

*يسلمووووووا ع النشرة ...*

*الله يعطييييييييكم العاااافية ...*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ....*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يسلم قلبك و يعافيك

تسلمي لي حبيبتي

لاعدمتك

----------

